# I may be in with a shout here



## Ross (27 Jun 2009)

Well I went into town today to get some things I went into Tescos to get some drink for Skerries next week went to pay and I went to the till which had a nice girl on anyway I loaded up the drink and she said "Hi I like your T shirt" I was like oh thanks that broke the Ice and we got talking ect she asked if I was having a party but I said no its for Skerries next week it will be neededI payed and she said tell be how you got on it SkerriesI was like yeah ok.Hopefuly she will be working next weekend because I will be going to talk to her because she seemed a very nice person I may even ask her if should would like to come out for a drink?Should I?


----------



## Nick16 (27 Jun 2009)

yeah, give her a choice, say do you wana go for a drink or a coffee. in case shes not a drinker   

good luck man.   

lets hope you avoid


----------



## Ross (27 Jun 2009)

I almost gave her my number but I chickened out at the last min


----------



## nry (27 Jun 2009)

Go back tomorrow - write your number on a bit of paper in advance and leave it with her...don't look back in 10 years time and think 'What if?'


----------



## Jase (27 Jun 2009)

nry said:
			
		

> Go back tomorrow - write your number on a bit of paper in advance and leave it with her...don't look back in 10 years time and think 'What if?'



Agreed....


----------



## Ross (28 Jun 2009)

Well I have just found out she is in a serious relationship


----------



## Jase (28 Jun 2009)

Shame, but atleast you know and there is no what if


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Jun 2009)

wait till she finishes work, follow her home and voila you can stalk her from then on 

AC


----------

